# 'BACooN Ride 4'



## wrongway (May 11, 2017)

Anyone from Iowa here ever been on this ride the last three years? Looks like I've talked myself into trying it this year. It takes place on the Raccoon River Valley trail and is 71 miles of various bacon treats! The only thing I have to ride is one of my old British three speeds. Hoping that will suffice. Just wondering if anyone else has tried it and what to expect.


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2017)

is there gonna be Bacon?


----------



## wrongway (May 11, 2017)

At every stop, I hear. lol


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2017)

Is it a 71 mile Ride?
Bacon is Awesome!


----------



## wrongway (May 12, 2017)

Yes, 71 miles. It goes in a loop so you get back to your car. Starts early in the morning and goes till you make it back.....or pass out! I'm hoping I'm up for it. Since I'll be on a heavy old bike does that make 71 miles count as a 'Century Ride'? lol


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2017)

It sounds fun and Tasty!
You should work up to it though.
I remember my 1st few 40+ mile rides. I got home a lil' Saddle sore....


----------



## the2finger (May 14, 2017)

Bacon is the cocaine of meat


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2017)

bricycle said:


> is there gonna be Bacon?




Good question!


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> It sounds fun and Tasty!
> You should work up to it though.
> I remember my 1st few 40+ mile rides. I got home a lil' Saddle sore....
> View attachment 465958




One of the koolest photo's I've seen in a while!


----------



## wrongway (May 19, 2017)

Continuing to wonder......would more speeds (10 or 12 or..) mean faster, more effortless traveling? Starting to rethink this.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 19, 2017)

wrongway said:


> Continuing to wonder......would more speeds (10 or 12 or..) mean faster, more effortless traveling? Starting to rethink this.



Does the ride show how many feet of elevation gain? Could be a brutal day on an old bike.


----------



## wrongway (May 19, 2017)

I looked and don't see an elevation chart. I imagine it is out there somewhere. The trail is an old railway bed so one would think that it is mostly flat. I have heard that this year they are running the route in reverse to make it 'more downhill' so there must be some gain in elevation albeit gradual. I'm over-thinking this, that's what I do, but I want to be prepared. I would consider a slightly newer bike, such as a '70's road bike. It would still be lighter than the ones I have now.


----------



## wrongway (Jun 19, 2017)

We did it! I'm a little embarrassed to say that I bought a new Trek bike for this ride, though. It wasn't any more comfortable and I missed my old trusty Raleigh 3 speed all the way. The most either of us have ever ridden in a day, 71+ miles. Yes, we were quite miserable yesterday! I might do it again.....but with an old bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2017)

wrongway said:


> We did it! I'm a little embarrassed to say that I bought a new Trek bike for this ride, though. It wasn't any more comfortable and I missed my old trusty Raleigh 3 speed all the way. The most either of us have ever ridden in a day, 71+ miles. Yes, we were quite miserable yesterday! I might do it again.....but with an old bike!



Congratulations!
How much bacon did you eat?
Do it single speed skip tooth balloon tire next; show them lite weights what cool looks like....


----------



## wrongway (Jun 19, 2017)

We tried the Bacon Dough-nut, Bacon Cheeseburger Slider (full size actually), Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookie, Bacon Corn Dog (best Corn Dog I ever had!). There were other treats, but we were too slow and they ran out quick. I realize now that this is a slice of RAGBRAI. I can say that I've done a little bit of RAGBRAI. Lots of fast, lightweight bikes whizzing by. We did pass 4 people!


----------



## bikiba (Jun 19, 2017)

wrongway said:


> We did it! I'm a little embarrassed to say that I bought a new Trek bike for this ride, though. It wasn't any more comfortable and I missed my old trusty Raleigh 3 speed all the way. The most either of us have ever ridden in a day, 71+ miles. Yes, we were quite miserable yesterday! I might do it again.....but with an old bike!




I never go on a ride longer than 10miles without these ... they arent like the old padded bikeshorts that you looked like you are wearing a diaper. You cant even tell someone is wearing them if u put a pair of basketball shorts over them

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000R29LXI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2017)

wrongway said:


> I can say that I've done a little bit of RAGBRAI.



...I'm not familiar with this Acronym ...??


----------



## wrongway (Jun 19, 2017)

RAGBRAI stands for Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa. Started quite some time ago and put on by the Des Moines Register. Every year it is a different route. One year it went through my home town. I rode my old heavyweight Firestone along with them around the race track (Knoxville Sprint Cars) Thousands of bikers riding across Iowa. One guy in our town that was....in his 70's rode his 1941 Schwinn heavyweight on part of it! I got to ride his bike, briefly around the block. No, no plans for me to participate on this one.


----------

